

A plutocratic proposal - sid6376
http://mosaicscience.com/story/plutocratic-proposal

======
_almosnow
Nice article, but the underlying problem behind medicine is much larger and of
a very different nature.

~~~
codyb
Sure but Rome wasn't built in a day.

I'm at work so I couldn't truly read the whole article (although I got through
quite a bit of it) but nowhere did I see him utter "This will fix all of
medicine and healthcare!".

------
YuriNiyazov
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8544321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8544321)

